# Ocean Breeze??



## marquis2 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a really nice embossed Ocean Breezebottle, with a sailboat on both sides, and TRADE MARK REG. on one side, CON. 6 FL.OZ. on the opposite. The bottom has KNOXVILLE TENN on it. It''s 7 1/2" tall, coke-bottle green, and in pretty good condition.
 Anyone got any info on it?
 TIA,
 Steve


----------



## judu (Aug 17, 2009)

what a cool bottle...never seen one before. thats one i would love to have in my soda collection........wish i had some info to tell you on it but all i know is that its cool!


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2009)

NICE BOTTLE I SENT YOU A PM   MIKE


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 17, 2009)

They show up on ebay every once in a while. Nice bottle, but I don't know much about the brand.


----------



## grime5 (Aug 17, 2009)

i think i have a couple from knoxville and one from horse cave ky. not sure on any other towns. later greg


----------



## marquis2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, Mike. But what is a PM? Email? I haven't seen it yet. If it's a Private Message, how do I get to it?
  --Dang newbies-don't know nuttin!--
 And thanks to the rest of ya, too.
 Steve


----------



## madman (Aug 18, 2009)

GO TO THE TOP OF THIS PAGE AND CLICK ON -MY SET UP- THEN CLICK ON -MY INBOX-   MIKE


----------



## marquis2 (Aug 18, 2009)

HMMM... I did, and nothing but the greeting from the admin, when I registered.


----------



## sodapops (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice bottle! In Brian Wades book "Deco Soda Bottles" page 62 he has it listed as rare and valued at $15.00. I love deco bottles, I would value it a lot more>


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2009)

NICE I JUST GOT MINE TODAY FINALLY   MIKE


----------



## milkman (Dec 10, 2012)

One of the bottling plants for Ocean Breeze was Horse Cave, KY.  It did not stay open very long.  My great uncle invested some money in the company, $500.00 I think, and lost it all.  I have an Ocean Breeze bottle stamped Horse Cave, KY on the bottom.  Does anyone know its worth?


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 5, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but I just got one of these bottles from Knoxville and I was wondering if $15 was a good estimate of value. It's is in near mint condition. Thanks.


----------



## madman (Oct 5, 2013)

for 15 i think you did well they just dont show up that much anymore


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how old Brian Wade's book "Deco Soda Bottles" is? I've heard of it but I don't own a copy.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 9, 2013)

Printed in 2003


> ORIGINAL:  ACLbottles
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how old Brian Wade's book "Deco Soda Bottles" is? I've heard of it but I don't own a copy.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Dennis


----------

